# Hannah needs a Hug



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I took Hannahs valentine pictures today. It was supposed to be for practice until I got Boo groomed & ready this weekend, but they turned out good. Hope I'm not posting too many pictures. :embarrassed: I promise I will slow down soon.

[attachment=46998:Hannah_2...entine_3.jpg]

[attachment=46999:Hannah_2...entine_1.jpg]

[attachment=47000:Hannah_v...__4_2791.jpg]

[attachment=47001:Hannah_2...letine_2.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG Sue - that's a greeting card in the making - Hannah is breathtaking - I love the props and her bow and her little dress ...

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... where Snowy ???? He'll jump at the chance to hug Baby Doll Hannah

I know Max had the hots for her :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

omg they just kept getting better and better. what a beautiful little girl and awesome pictures. Of course the head tilt makes me melt. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww she is sooo pretty :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

All of those are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Hannah, Mommy took some great pics of you~~~You look so pretty and I am sending you a great big Valentine's Hug!!!! :wub: :wub: arty: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Hannah! I'd love to hug you! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hannah is.......BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pictures as usual, Sue, :aktion033: and there could never be too many pictures of beautiful Hannah :wub: !!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Hannah looks BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hannah looks just beautiful. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, Hannah is just too cute for words!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Awwwwww those are adorable pictures. She's such a pretty Valentine! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is perfection, Sue! You are such a good photographer, too. There's no such thing as too many Boo and Hannah pics, either.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Those pictures are to die for!!! :wub: I love them and of course Daisy and I would love to hug that sweet little girl. :hugging:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

First of all...slow down??? NEVER! Who could ever get tired of your beautiful pics! 

Secondly, Hannah is such a model! Does she ever take a bad picture?! 

Thirdly....this is for you Valentine :heart: :flowers: :wub2: :tender: :hugging: :Flowers 2: :heart:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hannah is absolutely beautiful. I always love her pics! And you take fabulous pics btw!

Jax would love to be her Valentine, but I think they're related, so that would be wrong


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 16 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707768


> I took Hannahs valentine pictures today. It was supposed to be for practice until I got Boo groomed & ready this weekend, but they turned out good. Hope I'm not posting too many pictures. :embarrassed: I promise I will slow down soon.
> 
> [attachment=46998:Hannah_2...entine_3.jpg]
> 
> ...


 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Such a sweet Valentine! Darling pics!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 16 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707770


> OMG Sue - that's a greeting card in the making - Hannah is breathtaking - I love the props and her bow and her little dress ...
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... where Snowy ???? He'll jump at the chance to hug Baby Doll Hannah
> 
> I know Max had the hots for her :wub:[/B]


Thanks Lina, I guess our Snowy has gone AWOL. Hannah has sweet dreams of little Max often.

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 16 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707796


> omg they just kept getting better and better. what a beautiful little girl and awesome pictures. Of course the head tilt makes me melt. :wub:[/B]


Thank you, the head tilt always get to me too.



Thanks everyone for the nice comments for my little Valentine.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

You take the most fabulous pictures! They're all precious, but that second one is too sweet for words! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I LOVE those! Sooo cute! The little head tilt she has going on in the second one just is the cutest thing, though they are all really good. :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awwww, adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 17 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707903


> Jax would love to be her Valentine, but I think they're related, so that would be wrong [/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 

Harley's not related, he'd love to take Hannah on a date - but, we're not exactly just around the corner!!

Sue, Hannah is so precious, these pictures are just beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Hannah looks so gorgeous in her Valentine pictures! I think Daisy might even be drooling over them! LOL What a cutie! :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

what can i say.i just love your hannah.she so beautiful. :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hannah is the prettiest valentine-girl I have seen!
I bet ALL the boys would love to hug her and give her lots of treats and toys.

beautiful arrangement and lovely pictures.
hannah is so adorable!!*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my Gosh, she is beautiful :wub: :wub: 

Never ever ever can get enough.

Oh many hugs to this beautiful Valentine :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Your amazing Sue, you know that?
You capture everything about Hannah :tender: She is just beautiful and so so sweet.
Gorgeous pictures :Sunny Smile:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I just love that girl so much! :wub: What a doll! You are awesome Sue! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Let's get one thing straight here.  THERE CAN NEVER BE TOO MANY PICTURES OF HANNAH!!!!!!  

Those Valentine's pictures are AMAZING! What a treat for the eyes.Thank you sooooo much for sharing them with us.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love Hannah! She is a SUPER MODEL!

Madison had a bath yesterday and looked so pretty, so I showed her Hannah's pictures and asked her to please sit pretty like that while I took her picture. I thought we had an agreement, but when I got the camera she turned her head and wouldn't even look at me. ARRRGGGGGHHHHH!

Please keep those pictures coming. I love seeing that beautiful girl!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd give her a hug in a heartbeat. She looks beautiful.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's a beauty :wub: :wub: I can't imagine any pics of Hannah not turning out good!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 16 2009, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707896


> First of all...slow down??? NEVER! Who could ever get tired of your beautiful pics!
> 
> Secondly, Hannah is such a model! Does she ever take a bad picture?!
> 
> Thirdly....this is for you Valentine :heart: :flowers: :wub2: :tender: :hugging: :Flowers 2: :heart:[/B]


Thank you, & yes, I do have a few bloopers  


QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 16 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707903


> Hannah is absolutely beautiful. I always love her pics! And you take fabulous pics btw!
> 
> Jax would love to be her Valentine, but I think they're related, so that would be wrong [/B]


LOL, yes, it's possible they are related. 


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 17 2009, 05:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707998


> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Your amazing Sue, you know that?
> You capture everything about Hannah :tender: She is just beautiful and so so sweet.
> Gorgeous pictures :Sunny Smile:[/B]


Thanks Andrea,I think Hannah is amazing,she's very photogenic.



Thanks everyone, Hannah sends liplicks to thank you all for the compliments & valentine hugs.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG Hannah is BEAUTIFUL!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I just love Hannah. :wub: She has the prettiest eyes I've seen on a Malt. :wub: 

Please be sure to post Boo's Valentine pics, too.  I love me some Boo!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW! They came out great!!! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just simply ADORE sweet Hannah. But somehow I have a hard time believing she is hard up for hugs.  She is so huggable that I'm just sure she is smothered in hugs AND kisses! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Hannah is such a beauty!!!! :wub: I bet she gets tons of hugs!!!! :hugging:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 17 2009, 07:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708007


> Let's get one thing straight here.  THERE CAN NEVER BE TOO MANY PICTURES OF HANNAH!!!!!!
> 
> Those Valentine's pictures are AMAZING! What a treat for the eyes.Thank you sooooo much for sharing them with us.[/B]


Thanks Sher, so happy to hear that.  


QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 17 2009, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708010


> I love Hannah! She is a SUPER MODEL!
> 
> Madison had a bath yesterday and looked so pretty, so I showed her Hannah's pictures and asked her to please sit pretty like that while I took her picture. I thought we had an agreement, but when I got the camera she turned her head and wouldn't even look at me. ARRRGGGGGHHHHH!
> 
> Please keep those pictures coming. I love seeing that beautiful girl![/B]


Thanks you, Madison sounds a bit like Boo.LOL Keep trying, we need some new pics of your pretty little girl.


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 17 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708136


> I just love Hannah. :wub: She has the prettiest eyes I've seen on a Malt. :wub:
> 
> Please be sure to post Boo's Valentine pics, too.  I love me some Boo![/B]



Thanks, Boos pics will be coming soon,he needs a haircut first.


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 17 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708240


> I just simply ADORE sweet Hannah. But somehow I have a hard time believing she is hard up for hugs.  She is so huggable that I'm just sure she is smothered in hugs AND kisses! :wub:[/B]


Thanks Chystal, & yes Hannah gets smothered & covered with hugs & kisses just for being Hannah.


Thanks again to everyone for the nice compliments for Hannah & her valentine pictures.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness, the pics are sooo precious :wub: Hannah is such a beautiful model :tender:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Hannah is magical. Please keep posting her spectacular pictures, they are a joy for us to see!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such beautiful pictures...keep them coming


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful photos. Hannah, PLEASE be my valentine!!!!!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful pictures how do you get her to pose like that?? They're perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hannah is SO CUTE!!! Those are great photos & There is NEVER ENOUGH PHOTOS!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sue, Hannah is so photogenic. I just love her pictures...........such a pretty girl!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Hannah looks so pretty! Here ya go, Hannah :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow she looks beautiful!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

just beautiful! I dont have anything else to say other than that. Great photos!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Sue - she is absolutely breathtaking!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

